# Scale technique question



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I am curious about a scaling technique I've seen on some beautiful lures and looking for some input on "how to"...I am referring to multiple sized scales on the same bait...example: larger scale patterns on sides and smaller scale patterns on the head and gill area...what is the secret to this? Is this just a function of layering the scale effects, each being its own step, then moving to another area with different size scaling? If so, would it be wise to clear coat between steps so errors can be easily fixed without starting over? I think it looks awesome and want to give it a try. Any advice?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Definetly the layering helps alot. You can seal the under scale pattern in without messing it up. If you do with the clear on you can just wipe it off with Naptha or mineral spirits. Sure it is an extra step but it is worth it!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tigger is right, Fug. It is done in stages with clear in between. You can also put large scales down the shoulders with smaller scales on the very top of the bait along the back. They blend together nicely. You would think they wouldn't, but they do.


----------

